# Cool Pictures



## wardconnor

Please post pretty pictures in this thread.

Looks like rain. 
Taken out my front door. Garden City, Utah


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't know if I like the Mountains, the Lawn or the clouds better. 

Very Nice!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Very nice, Ward!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I took these two photos on the same night on Independence day. The first are artificial fireworks, and the second are natural ones. 8^)


----------



## Ridgerunner

Nice scene, Ward. Beautiful view.

dfw_pilot,
Someones got some nice equipment.


----------



## Budstl




----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't know if I like the Mountains, the Lawn or the clouds better.
> 
> Very Nice!!


That lawn is super nice but I don't think much can beat out mother nature. Really nice pics, and great idea for a thread!


----------



## wardconnor

Sunrise taken in 2012 at Bear Lake. Garden City, UT


----------



## nagol

Our view from our cabin in the Smoky Mtns a few weeks ago.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## wardconnor

I did not take this. Its cool though.


----------



## Ware

My photography skillz are amateur at best, but I captured this breathtaking view at Hawaiʻi Volcanoes National Park in October 2013...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I love fall colors. Here is a tree from our previous back yard.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

*Star Spangled Salute Air Show. Tinker AFB, Oklahoma.*


----------



## kds

Redtenchu said:


>


I only see a picture of blue?


----------



## Redtenchu

kds said:


> I only see a picture of blue?


If you have Top Secret Clearance, you can see the hidden object. :gum:


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## dfw_pilot

Is that the planet Krypton, Ward?

This is from our vacation on Tybee Island.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


>


nice shot! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

A couple pictures from Hong Kong back when I was in training.


----------



## wardconnor

Cool pics DFW

Please be aware that I am not the one who has taken these photos


----------



## ericgautier

From our last vacation there..

20101025-EG1_9376_stitchb by Eric Gautier, on Flickr

Megans Bay, USVI


----------



## dfw_pilot

Magical, Eric!


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> Magical, Eric!


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot

My kids love these until it's time to get into the gondola.


----------



## Alan

Not too cool if you were an occupant of the grey car.


----------



## Redtenchu

Stolen from the series of tubes we call the internet...

It's an elephant protecting its calf from a charging water buffalo! Amazing photo!


----------



## dfw_pilot

WOW. I think that's 15 yards for a high hit to a defenseless receiver, tho.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Prior to sunrise whilst building the Burj Khalifa









The iconic view of of a visit to San Francisco. (A little known fact, before he was Ware, he was one of only 5 who successfully escaped Alcatraz)


----------



## wardconnor

I take no credit for this picture


----------



## Budstl

I'm visiting friends in Colorado. This is the top of pikes peak. Super cool.


----------



## Ware

Cool. I snapped these on Haleakalā in Maui. You don't think about needing a jacket in Maui, but you do at 10,023ft. :nod:


----------



## Ware

Here are a couple more from Kauai... Kalalau Valley is supposed to be one of the most photographed and well recognized valleys in all of Hawaii. It was used in King Kong (the original), Jurassic Park, and numerous other movies.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hawaii? I thought that was the island of LOST.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Downside Up at Six Flags over Texas:









Next door to Six Flags; Jerry World at Dusk:


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## GaryCinChicago

dfw_pilot said:


> I love fall colors. Here is a tree from our previous back yard.


Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## GaryCinChicago

PING dfw_pilot

(I am not the the photographer, only the keeper of beauty)

Maples:



MN. Birch



October, up



Orange maple sky



Red maple sky


----------



## dfw_pilot

GaryCinChicago said:


> PING dfw_pilot
> 
> October, up


VERY nice! October Up is my favorite


----------



## Brodgers88

Wow awesome pictures! Took this pic with my phone yesterday evening. I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Shuffinator

If you couldn't tell, I love storm pictures! Oh, Redsox baseball game at Rangers on a cool fall night is pretty lovely!


----------



## wardconnor

Holy awesome shuff.


----------



## Cavan806

I always liked this photo I took on the Appalachian Trail. 


We hiked 30.1 miles that day in just under 12 hours.


----------



## Topcat

Rome Vacation 2015




Hamamatsu, Japan - 2016


----------



## tbdh20

Storm rolling in a few days ago.

host images


----------



## tbdh20

Sea turtle rescue behind our rental today... It was set free earlier this morning and unfortunately... called and the response was less than 5 min.


----------



## Brodgers88

Green anole feeding


----------



## dfw_pilot

An old West Virginia mill.










Glowing leaves.


----------



## wardconnor

Wow those are really awesome pictures dfw_pilot. Love it


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Wow those are really awesome pictures dfw_pilot. Love it


He is kind of a Big Deal.


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## Alan

Brodgers88 said:


> Green anole feeding


Not sure if this was before or after the meal.


----------



## Spammage

From the front porch of the rental in Breckenridge CO.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Caribbean Blue:









Caribbean Green:









Caribbean Red:


----------



## wardconnor

Holy awesome dfw_pilot


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## AdamC

This is how they grow the grass when winter and lack of sunlight suggest otherwise.



This is Juventus Stadium in the North of Italy.

I wonder what a light setup like that would cost me to run


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/TuckahoeTurf/status/864664537546588160


----------



## social port

wardconnor said:


>


AND you get the Northern Lights? 
Dang, I've got to visit Utah.


----------



## social port

Shuffinator said:


> If you couldn't tell, I love storm pictures! Oh, Redsox baseball game at Rangers on a cool fall night is pretty lovely!


Storm chase much?


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND you get the Northern Lights?
> Dang, I've got to visit Utah.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to have mis informed you. I did not take that photo and Utah does not see the northern lights. I sure wish it did.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864664537546588160


I like this


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dfw_pilot said:


> Is that the planet Krypton, Ward?
> 
> This is from our vacation on Tybee Island.


I immediately recognized that daymark. I could ride down there tonight if I wanted too... but I'd rather go to Hilton Head Island. :lol: GADOT thought it would be a great time of year to go ahead and resurface Hwy 80 starting last week, so traffic is not the greatest right now. First time I was there, I got voluntold to climb to the top and drop a rope so our radio club could mount an antenna off of the top of the lighthouse.


Not a great photo, but I snapped one for the radio club showing the antenna strung up to the top of the lighthouse.


----------



## wardconnor

Not my image


----------



## cnet24

Here are some pictures of my recent trip to Alaska- granted, these were taken on my phone and I don't claim to be a great photographer, but the landscape was incredible. I highly recommend doing a cruise there, if you are looking for your next vacation!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I just captured this amazing double rainbow and sunset at my house. Weeds are dead, grass is growing in.







http://i.imgur.com/YewGUHA.jpg


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's a _fantastic_ pano, Col. K0rn!


----------



## dfw_pilot

*War Hero:*










*War Hero:*


----------



## MarkV

Took this on the one year anniversary of the May 20th tornado in Moore, OK.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> I just captured this amazing double rainbow and sunset at my house. Weeds are dead, grass is growing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YewGUHA.jpg


Holy freak... That's cool


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dfw_pilot said:


> That's a _fantastic_ pano, Col. K0rn!


Thanks friendo! :thumbup: I could only imagine some of the sunsets you've seen in the air.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just captured this amazing double rainbow and sunset at my house. Weeds are dead, grass is growing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YewGUHA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Holy freak... That's cool
Click to expand...

It was pretty surreal. It almost looked like something out of a game title, like Halo.


----------



## Shuffinator

MarkV said:


> Took this on the one year anniversary of the May 20th tornado in Moore, OK.


Was there a day after it happened. Loved being able to help with the clean up.


----------



## MarkV

Shuffinator said:


> Was there a day after it happened. Loved being able to help with the clean up.


Worst day of my life. My boy (two at the time) was at daycare and less than a mile from the center of the tornado when it came into Moore. My wife (six months pregnant at the time) was able to leave work before I was and went to get him. She saw the tornado cross I44. She then told me that the tornado was between her and Lorenzo and she couldn't get him. Took me over two hours (normally a twenty minute drive) to get to him. All worked out well for me in the end.

Thanks for the help cleaning up.


----------



## Redtenchu

cnet24 said:


>


I would love to have that view every morning drinking my coffee before work!


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## g-man

^what lens you used in the second one? The color rendition is really good.


----------



## dfw_pilot

g-man said:


> ^what lens you used in the second one? The color rendition is really good.


That was my Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 AF-D. I've since replaced it with the newer Nikon 70-200 f/2.8, but optically it's very close. Interestingly, I sold it for what I paid for it a decade later. Except for inflation, lenses can hold their value really well, but digital cameras don't. Put your money in good lenses, not cameras.


----------



## g-man

I agree. I shot canon and olympus MFT.


----------



## GrassDaddy

One of my favorites:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

GrassDaddy said:


> One of my favorites:


Had to have been a pretty long exposure, or the beginning of a viking funeral... not sure what's in the center. Neat pic!


----------



## Ware

I didn't know where else to put this...

https://twitter.com/jimohms/status/889283978611441664


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> I didn't know where else to put this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889283978611441664


He's at the 45....40... wait back to the 50. Wait 40....35.... oh man back to the 45. That would be hard to mow straight!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Interestingly, if I had taken this photo a few years later, I would have been hit by a terrorist in a car in this exact spot.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Interestingly, if I had taken this photo a few years later, I would have been hit by a terrorist in a car in this exact spot:


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> Interestingly, if I had taken this photo a few years later, I would have been hit by a terrorist in a car in this exact spot:


Well... Timing is everything!

All joking aside, I pray for the families that lost loved ones that horrible day.


----------



## Redtenchu

Some cool ones I've collected from the internet.


----------



## g-man

My son noticed these guys. It is a bunch of tiny snails going up a step. The irrigation cycle early in the am got them out.


----------



## wardconnor

Not my image


----------



## Ware

Not mine...


----------



## dfw_pilot

*Louvre*










*Love*


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/WoodmontGCG/status/899940489604075520


----------



## wardconnor

I took this picture this morning on my way to work. I live and work only about 2 blocks from this picture location.

Sunrise


----------



## g-man

^ A picture of the sun without special eclipse glasses?


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah. There are fires everywhere around this area in most states. Pretty sure the smoke made that possible. It was so much of a better view in person.


----------



## Fronta1




----------



## monty

Fronta1 said:


>


Ugh I hate pulling it up and finding grubs


----------



## Fronta1

monty said:


> Fronta1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I hate pulling it up and finding grubs
Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## dfw_pilot

monty said:


> Ugh I hate pulling it up and finding grubs


LOL


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## dfw_pilot

Christmas is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Ware

A look toward Pikes Peak from dinner tonight...


----------



## Ware

Earlier this week - Maroon Bells near Aspen, CO. It was unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Great Scott; great shot, Ware!


----------



## Redtenchu

This little guy was in my backyard. I've always loved the Praying Mantis insect.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was looking for some cool pictures to post, and came across a couple of favorites. We have a church in town that has a pretty short disc golf course, and I went there last July near sunset, and got a round in. It was very still, and quiet, and I actually Periscoped the sunset. I took a few pictures before I started the stream. Probably one of my top 10 sunsets to watch here on the East Coast








https://postimg.cc/image/naeuu38rv/








https://postimg.cc/image/4i2zqi4nv/


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Back in 2006, my buddy came to town, and we had fun during the day shooting my potato gun at my property. We decided to take it outside at night, and see what we could see. We were using an air freshener that was utilizing LP as the propellant. It made a spectacular flame. We shot it several times, with no projectile, but tried to see if we could get some crazy pictures on it. This happens to be one of those; keep in mind, it was probably 9PM at night, in the heat of summer, so a long exposure was necessary, and we couldn't tell if we got a good pic or not until we took the camera inside.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I took this photo at the Pentagon 9/11 memorial site the first time I visited the location on March 20th, 2011. I was told that it was moving to see during the day, but at night, it was something completely different. It was quite a walk from the Metro station, to the side of the Pentagon, but when I rounded the corner, I was amazed at how beautiful and serene it was. Washington D.C. is full of monuments, that I always love to visit. Some instill pride in America, while others make you think about what people have given to make this country great.

As I gazed across the rows and rows of benches that early morning, I vowed I would never forget the people whose lives were stolen from them that day, as well as the loved ones left behind to deal with the aftermath of such a terrible tragedy.


----------



## ABC123

Glacial water.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ABC123 said:


> Glacial water.


Now *that* is really a cool picture.


----------



## wardconnor

Not Mine


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Ken took this one of our daughter while kayaking a few weeks ago at our summer camp in Maine. Not a bad pic for an iPhone.


----------



## Ware

ken-n-nancy said:


> Ken took this one of our daughter while kayaking a few weeks ago at our summer camp in Maine. Not a bad pic for an iPhone.


iPhones take some surprisingly nice pictures. The shot of Maroon Bells above was with my iPhone. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Awesome picture. The best camera is the one with you (in your case an iPhone).


----------



## dfw_pilot

ken-n-nancy said:


>


Love it!



g-man said:


> Awesome picture. The best camera is the one with you (in your case an iPhone).


+1. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## pennstater2005

Speaking of iPhone. Is there a way to get it to focus on a grass blade close up? I tried yesterday and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Speaking of iPhone. Is there a way to get it to focus on a grass blade close up? I tried yesterday and couldn't get it to work.


Go on Amazon, and look for the Olloclip. You can get a fisheye, or macro lens (it's both lenses) for under $20. They take great pictures. I saw one on Walmart.com for $15 for the iPhone 5. If you've got a 6 or newer, they're around $70.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of iPhone. Is there a way to get it to focus on a grass blade close up? I tried yesterday and couldn't get it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Amazon, and look for the Olloclip. You can get a fisheye, or macro lens (it's both lenses) for under $20. They take great pictures. I saw one on Walmart.com for $15 for the iPhone 5. If you've got a 6 or newer, they're around $70.
Click to expand...

There's no way to do this within the phone itself? I have an iPhone SE.


----------



## wardconnor

not mine


----------



## GrassFarmer

planting wheat


----------



## J_nick

GrassFarmer said:


> planting wheat


Where is that at? They've been planting around here like crazy for the last week or so.


----------



## GrassFarmer

central NY. ya your in wheat country out there


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Saw this double rainbow as I arrived at work this morning, with the US and state flags as the "pot of gold" below each!


----------



## Pete1313

Nice!.. Or the pot of gold looks like it is right in that building!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

North Pacific










South China Sea


----------



## JohnP

Playing with the Portrait mode on my iPhone X the other night. This time of year we like hanging out with the fireplace and so do the dogs.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## wardconnor

Taken at 65 mph with phone. The sunset only got better as the time passed.


----------



## Ware

^^^ Nice!


----------



## g-man

Hopefully from the passenger seat.


----------



## g-man

Hopefully from the passenger seat.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Hopefully from the passenger seat.


Yes Sir. Wife took it while I was driving.


----------



## dfw_pilot

If you want to see some of the best there is in photography today, scroll through the photos at 1x.com. If you enjoy making photos, it can be quite inspirational.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Lonely










Nightlight


----------



## dfw_pilot

MQ Country:



















Layers:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

dfw_pilot said:


>


Particularly like this last one. Beautiful!


----------



## LawnNerd

dfw_pilot said:


> MQ Country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layers:


Ahh, love the Appalachians. Different than than west for sure, but they have a unique beauty that i seem to favor.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## wardconnor

Great pictures DFW


----------



## ABC123

I thought this was cool.


----------



## pennstater2005

@ABC123 --- That is pretty cool! I can tell some differences between them but a lot of them look very similar to my untrained eye.


----------



## zinger565

Cave Point Park in Door County, Wisconsin. Water is Lake Michigan side:










Sunset in Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin:










Photo from work. We had a 500yr flood in September of 2016 and our plant is right on the river. This is one side:










Edit: At the highest point, that building in the back had water up to around 6ft. The burm to picture's right was built to handle 21ft, with the sand bags giving an additional 16ft. Flood crest was Tuesday, September 27th at 22ft. Second highest in city history, only behind the 2008 flood of 31ft.


----------



## gatormac2112

I have to say I am impressed with the talent of some of our members here! Some excellent photos from the serious glass dfw_pilot is using to the iPhone pics.

Here's a sunset on a road just North of Decatur, Alabama one night driving home from work


----------



## gatormac2112

Here's an attempt at the Milky Way on the road to Clingmans Dome in the Smoky Mountains one chilly morning


----------



## pennstater2005

@gatormac2112

That's some pretty good stuff there gatormac!


----------



## gatormac2112

pennstater2005 said:


> @gatormac2112
> 
> That's some pretty good stuff there gatormac!


Thanks!


----------



## FRD135i

Some Snaps


----------



## Mightyquinn

Love the picture of the MA DEUCE!! That thing is fun to shoot!


----------



## FRD135i

Mightyquinn said:


> Love the picture of the MA DEUCE!! That thing is fun to shoot!


That it is. too much fun if you ask me, :nod:


----------



## dfw_pilot

gatormac2112 said:


>


FANTASTIC!


----------



## Powhatan

Sand crab on the Cape Hatteras National Seashore


The fog over my back woods on Christmas Day 2016 @ 2:27 PM.


----------



## gatormac2112

dfw_pilot said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## wardconnor

This is right down the street from my house.


----------



## gijoe4500

Here is a few shots I've taken over the last year.


----------



## gatormac2112

gijoe4500 said:


> Here is a few shots I've taken over the last year.


Nice use of shutter speed! How did you get the colors in that waterfall? Was it already lit up from behind?

Heres a couple of similar shots I took in the Smokeys


----------



## gijoe4500

@gatormac2112 there is a lot of iron in the water. It's tequamenon falls (spelling?) In Michigan. I did a 0.5sec exposure, then big time pumped the contrast and saturation in post processing. It looks totally fake because of it, but I like it. Was also before I got a decent camera. Lol. D3000 with a kit 18-55 lens.


----------



## gijoe4500

Here is another pic of tahquamenon falls (not mine) with truer to life colors.


----------



## gatormac2112

gijoe4500 said:


> Here is another pic of tahquamenon falls (not mine) with truer to life colors.


Looks like root beer :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I snapped a few pictures with my iPhone today while I took my son to Forsyth Park in downtown Savannah. I was thinking about the Live Oak leaf problem that Lawn Ranger was having when I took these, but I realized that I chopped off the top of the fountain. Not my greatest pictures, but still cool to look at. I love how the azaleas are all in bloom this time of year. We'll get another bloom toward the end of Summer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was looking for some pictures of my old house to post in another thread, and found them. I have oodles of pictures that I'd like to share, but this one was one of my favorites. I was in MD on a business trip, and was doing some sightseeing on my day off. I was walking around the Washington Monument and stopped to look at it, and this is what I saw.


----------



## gatormac2112

Very nice CK!


----------



## Ballistic




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ballistic said:


>


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


>


That is what dreams are made of.


----------



## wardconnor

^^^^ what he said.


----------



## Alan

Not that cool, but with a sharp eye you may see what's sitting on the power line and why the dog is so interested.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Alan said:


> Not that cool, but with a sharp eye you may see what's sitting on the power line and why the dog is so interested.


I chuckle every time I see your username, because it reminds me of this video.


----------



## Alan

Colonel K0rn said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that cool, but with a sharp eye you may see what's sitting on the power line and why the dog is so interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chuckle every time I see your username, because it reminds me of this video.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alan

Loving the ingenuity. Saw this while sitting in traffic, had to snap a pic.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Alan said:


> Loving the ingenuity. Saw this while sitting in traffic, had to snap a pic.


I'm really in to detailing my cars - this photo hurts me.


----------



## zinger565

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the ingenuity. Saw this while sitting in traffic, had to snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really in to detailing my cars - this photo hurts me.
Click to expand...

Nothing some ONR and a clay bar couldn't clean up. That or a full 3 step detail. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gijoe4500

zinger565 said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the ingenuity. Saw this while sitting in traffic, had to snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really in to detailing my cars - this photo hurts me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing some ONR and a clay bar couldn't clean up. That or a full 3 step detail. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That's obviously going to need some serious paint correction, possibly even a little wet sanding!


----------



## social port

I may be wrong, but I do believe that this is what is called a sideways tornado. There is no technical name that I am aware of.
They are so-named because the run horizontally rather than vertically. They are uncommon.
I saw this one about 30 miles south of Montgomery, Alabama. The rotation was visible with the naked eye. The picture came out blurrier than desired, but still a picture of something cool


----------



## Colonel K0rn

social port said:


> I may be wrong, but I do believe that this is what is called a sideways tornado. There is no technical name that I am aware of.
> They are so-named because the run horizontally rather than vertically. They are uncommon.
> I saw this one about 30 miles south of Montgomery, Alabama. The rotation was visible with the naked eye. The picture came out blurrier than desired, but still a picture of something cool


And terrifying!


----------



## Powhatan

Noticed this raccoon in the tree next to our house. Must be warm and humid in the hollow tree den.


----------



## Sbcgenii

gatormac2112 said:


> Here's an attempt at the Milky Way on the road to Clingmans Dome in the Smoky Mountains one chilly morning


I want to see this. I really want my kid to see this. I have never been far enough away from lights to see the band of the Milky Way.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Almost cool enough to going back to a rotary mower


----------



## ABC123

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Almost cool enough to going back to a rotary mower


Those old swisher 3 wheeled zero turns are sweet too!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Watered the planters yesterday and spotted this little guy hiding out in the fold of one of the leaves of the plants.


----------



## csbutler

This picture was taken this morning at a local golf course. We had some storms last night and the green took a hit from lightening.


----------



## social port

@csbutler that is awesome!

I wonder if that area of the course will get a little greener than the rest


----------



## csbutler

social port said:


> @csbutler that is awesome!
> 
> I wonder if that area of the course will get a little greener than the rest


I'm thinking some sort of super power. Maybe a new hybrid?


----------



## social port

@csbutler Yes, I think that is the only logical conclusion: a hybrid with superpowers and a little N boost :nod:


----------



## Dico112lr4

Stud


----------



## Topcat

social port said:


> @csbutler that is awesome!
> 
> I wonder if that area of the course will get a little greener than the rest


https://indianapublicmedia.org/amomentofscience/lightening-helps-fertilize-soil/


----------



## social port

@Topcat I know, that is pretty cool. I got that tidbit about thunder and nitrogen from the LCN, and that's why I posed the question. Then, csbutler reminded me that superpowers and grass transformations were likely results. Seems like I remember @g-man saying something about aeration, too, but I'm not sure that he ever made up his mind.

Cool that you posted that link. I never understood exactly how the process worked (or even if it was 'real').


----------



## g-man

I know that lighting heats up the air, thus making plant available nitrogen from the air. But in the ground a similar effect might happen. The soil has carbon, air, oxygen, nitrogen, water, etc. All of these will get heat up really fast and must expand. The expansion should "aerate" the soil, but what happens to all the soil stuff, I dont know. Maybe some biochar carbon? :-D


----------



## Jacob_S

Local gas station this morning, I couldn't pass up the picture.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Jacob_S said:


> Local gas station this morning, I couldn't pass up the picture.


Dominating the Right of Way. I like it!


----------



## M311att




----------



## chrismar

Finally getting around to editing some photos from the summer. This one turned out neat:


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> Finally getting around to editing some photos from the summer. This one turned out neat:


Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Sunrise


Sunset


----------



## piotrkol

So I was out trying my luck at shooting the milkyway when I heard a train approaching. Had about 20 seconds to set the camera up :mrgreen:









(July 2018)


----------



## dfw_pilot

piotrkol said:


> So I was out trying my luck at shooting the milkyway when I heard a train approaching. Had about 20 seconds to set the camera up :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (July 2018)


Beautiful!


----------



## Powhatan

Dogwood blooms


----------



## TrialAndError

Aruba, March 2019


----------



## touchofgrass

Our dog is catching up on the forum too  @Mightyquinn perhaps we should make her an account 

[IMG=https://i.postimg.cc/TP6TZZ02/AFC07715-5-D19-4-E4-C-9-EEB-F495354-B7-CAD.jpg]Madison watching TLF[/IMG]


----------



## iowa jim

I don't believe it, its a police dog and your coming after me. ha ha


----------



## Coach8

Besides being a lawn nut, I'm also a storm chaser. Here are a few pics.


----------



## arrigetch peaks

North Slope in Alaska. Taken at 2:00 AM. 3 miles away from the Beaufort Sea


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love it!


----------



## wafflesngravy

My security camera got this picture last fall.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Had a mic bomb go off at work today.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## TheSwede

Thermal Image of Red Bull Racing Formula 1 car using a FLIR Systems X6580 high speed Infrared camera.


----------



## Powhatan

Rain droplets on the panicles.


----------



## Jdaniel611




----------



## Powhatan

Dogwood tree fall leaves with American Holly in the background.


----------



## dfw_pilot

From Airliners.net, spectacular grab of the Rose Bowl.


----------



## avionics12

Redtenchu said:


> This little guy was in my backyard. I've always loved the Praying Mantis insect.


Having never seen this thread I had to roll through the pages; these photos reminded me of this:

 Slurp  Delicious.


----------



## Powhatan

Good morning


----------



## SWB

Beautiful pics!
Here's two.....a morning shot looking out back and our beloved Katie that we had to put down last week.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mamba mentality in the lawn game.


----------

